# The Used Dog's Misadventure



## slowp (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll just post it here. The Used Dog almost checked out yesterday. I was throwing a ball for him, as usual and he was loping around with his nose to the ground trying to find it. He came loping up to me, and his nose was covered in blood, blood was streaming out of a cut somewhere on his muzzle. I tried to slow it down by pressure, but couldn't get him to hold still and I just seemed to be making it worse. I came in and called the vet, and said I'd be bringing him in. Meanwhile, some clotting had occurred and the bleeding had slowed to a quick drip. 

It takes about an hour to get there. I was driving as fast as I could without getting a ticket, and every once in a while telling him Enough! when he would start trying to lick and clean himself. We made it without the cut opening up again.

I took him in, the vet looked at him and said he'd be staying over night. I left him. 

Today, I picked him up. My stomach got that bad feeling again as the vet told me he was worse than she thought. When she got him into surgery, they found he'd nicked an artery and had lost 30% of his blood. She patched him up, and he has had no problems. He's home now and supposed to take it easy for a few days. He's doing his extremely high pitched whine so he's in a bit of pain. 

He was so happy to see me that he walked across a slippery floor to come.
Looks like he'll make it. Here's a picture of "Old Scarnose."


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Patty. . . I know the Used Dog is like your kid.

That's one big cut!! Did you find what cut him and remove it? Old piece of steel in the ground??


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! I looked at the pic first and thought that black cat is pretty mean to do that. Any idea how it happened? Anyway good to see it turned out well.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ouch! I'm really glad to hear that he's going to be okay!

Hooray Used Dog!!

.


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2010)

Yesterday, before it rained, I was able to follow the blood back. I think he hit his nose on a steel band that is sticking up out of the ground. There's a lot of junk that came with this place. I couldn't find any blood past that spot.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 28, 2010)

That's one ugly cut for sure, almost like a rabid raccoon got him.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 28, 2010)

slowp said:


> Yesterday, before it rained, I was able to follow the blood back. I think he hit his nose on a steel band that is sticking up out of the ground. There's a lot of junk that came with this place. I couldn't find any blood past that spot.



If you can't pull it, dig around it to about 8" down, and use nippers to cut it off there, and cover it back up, so Grapple or the Used dog don't find it again. . . Or you could find it while doing yard work and get a nasty gash.

Steel banding is carbon steel, and very sharp, like a knife. . .


----------



## ryan_marine (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to hear that Used Dog is going to be ok. I have 3 labs. I hate to see them hurting. My male had no common sense. But he has learned to leave tractors and traffic alone. 

Ray


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor thing! We sure do get attached to these little monsters.

Be sure to shower him with lots of attention and treats while he is convalescing.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad he is on the rebound. My dog just had her rear leg operated on a few days ago. those bullys have so much muscle and often not enough bone & tendon so they end up trashing their hind ends. so 4400 bucks later, she has bionic rear legs like the now old lab chow mix that we have. Give the used dog some rimadyl, it should ease his pain.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 28, 2010)

Used dogs are good.

Glad he is doing well!


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2010)

He came home with horse sized antibiotic pills and rimadyl. I've never given him pills before. I'll start out with the cheese method and peanut butter method. I'm hoping he'll gulp them down in a feeding frenzy. 

Peanut butter and rimadyll worked for my old dog.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 28, 2010)

slowp said:


> He came home with horse sized antibiotic pills and rimadyl. I've never given him pills before. I'll start out with the cheese method and peanut butter method. I'm hoping he'll gulp them down in a feeding frenzy.
> 
> Peanut butter and rimadyll worked for my old dog.



Sorry to hear about the used dog Patty 

"Tough times never last, but tough old, used dogs do"!


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 28, 2010)

sorry to hear. used dogs are always tuff


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 28, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Glad he is on the rebound. My dog just had her rear leg operated on a few days ago. those bullys have so much muscle and often not enough bone & tendon so they end up trashing their hind ends. so 4400 bucks later, she has bionic rear legs like the now old lab chow mix that we have. Give the used dog some rimadyl, it should ease his pain.



Damn dude thats tough

SlowP, I'm glad you got it taken care of.


----------



## songofthewood (Mar 28, 2010)

Ouch! I'm really glad to hear that he's going to be okay!


----------



## roalco (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad he's got a person that cares!!
My old girl's on a lotta pills, and at first we did the grated cheese thing. It worked but all that regular cheese was messing her up, the vet said get some no-fat (95% removed, silver container) philadelphia cream cheese and just scoop some into a teaspoon then stick the pills in... Well... Dog is no longer overloading on fat, and she *loves* taking her pills, they don't even have to be buried! Apparently dogs are the only ones that find that no-fat stuff irresitible!
Our best wishes to you and used dog!
Ross


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not sure, but I think they actually make doggie treats specailly designed for stuffing pills in, maybe im trippin though.


----------



## Ted J (Mar 28, 2010)

slowp said:


> He came home with horse sized antibiotic pills and rimadyl. I've never given him pills before. I'll start out with the cheese method and peanut butter method. I'm hoping he'll gulp them down in a feeding frenzy.
> 
> Peanut butter and rimadyll worked for my old dog.



Just an FYI, there seems to be mixed reactions on the use of Rimadyl and the side affects. I have no experience with using it in our Labs and only mention it as an FYI and to do your own research on it.

Glad to hear the dog is healing and doing good.



Ted


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2010)

Rimadyl can do bad things to the liver. My Golden had to have a blood test to reup her prescription. But it sure made a difference.

The Used Dog is only on it temporarily. I got one horsepill down with peanut butter and had to finger poke it back into his throat. I wrapped the other two in no fat cheese and got them stuffed down easier than the peanut butter. I still have all my fingers. We have worked in the past on not snapping food out of fingers and it pays off. 

The Used Cat has enjoyed being dogless. 

Gypsy looks like a baby?


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Glad he is on the rebound. My dog just had her rear leg operated on a few days ago. those bullys have so much muscle and often not enough bone & tendon so they end up trashing their hind ends. so 4400 bucks later, she has bionic rear legs like the now old lab chow mix that we have. Give the used dog some rimadyl, it should ease his pain.



How does she get around? That must be rough. I'll have the Used Dog send happy thoughts. Maybe he's doing so now. He's snoring.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah gypsy is a baby there I will post a recent pic later to the used dog and you slowp



little older here lol

















here she is really saying hi to the used dog she said woff woff when I told her to say hi!







She wants you both to feel better!


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 28, 2010)

Pay very, very close attention to any dog you're giving Rimadyl. It made our old dog very sick which resulted in a two night stay at the vets. The vet of course immediately stopped the Rimadyl. Some dogs react very poorly, others do fine. I'd give Used Dog some unbuffered asprin to help take the edge off the hurt. Ask your vet.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

slowp said:


> How does she get around? That must be rough. I'll have the Used Dog send happy thoughts. Maybe he's doing so now. He's snoring.



Shes laid up in my vacant bedroom at my mothers house. She had one leg done a few months ago with great sucess. So she injured the other recently and went to have it fixed. She is able to stand and walk enough to go potty, but she will be lame for the next few weeks. After that its back to the normal ball of enriched plutonium. 
Those bully breeds along with Labs have an unimaginable tolerance for pain, they can shrug off what would make an average human fall on the ground and pass out cold. 


Im sure the used dog will feel much better with the proposition of a walk. & thank him for the happy thoughts would you?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor guy, The dogs lucky to have you. To take him to the vet. Hope he makes a full recovery, Sounds like he will.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 28, 2010)

My used dog. He's offering support while asking for a belly rub. go figure.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 29, 2010)

OUCH!!

That's gotta hurt. Poor pooch!

Congrats on surviving the drive. I was all about Warp 6 getting mine to the E-Vet after his last bone headed move, and was a bundle of nerves. It's no fun at all, and cuz they can't talk it's even worse for worrying.

For giving meds, we learned to use a chunk of Hot dog and slip the pill inside.
Our old Daisy taught us that one. One chunk with no pill and then another with it. Otherwise ya gotta reach your hand down all the way to thier stomach and drop the pill.

Close call. Glad everyone came out OK.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2010)

056 kid said:


> ...Those bully breeds along with Labs have an unimaginable tolerance for pain, they can shrug off what would make an average human fall on the ground and pass out cold...



That's for sure! Once I was playing on the floor with my Lab and she smacked me *really* hard in my head with her head...

I was dying from the pain, and not a yip or a yipe out of her. She looked as if nothing had happened. Yet she got the same bang I got.

BTW - The proper name for a Labrador is a "Labradevil Food Retriever"!


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2010)

He's fine this morning. He's out for his morning routine. I'll do the pill chucking pretty soon. He even left the bandage on his leg, where they had an IV stuck in.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 29, 2010)

Best wishes slowp to your buddies full and healthy recovery. Its tough when they get hurt. Sounds like he's doing well though.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2010)

Best wishes from my dogs to yours. And from me, I hope your vet doesn't chrges as much as mine does. 

My kids and I moved the kennel across the yard yesterday so my ##### thinks she is living in a mobile home now. She wants to wear a tube top instead of a collar.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 29, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Best wishes from my dogs to yours. And from me, I hope your vet doesn't chrges as much as mine does.
> 
> My kids and I moved the kennel across the yard yesterday so my ##### thinks she is living in a mobile home now. She wants to wear a tube top instead of a collar.



Now that right there is funny, I don't care who ya are!



.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 29, 2010)

Good to hear that the U.D. should be ok. I've got a soft spot for furry critters and hate to see them hurting. Here's to quick healing.




Mr. HE


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Best wishes from my dogs to yours. And from me, I hope your vet doesn't chrges as much as mine does.
> 
> My kids and I moved the kennel across the yard yesterday so my ##### thinks she is living in a mobile home now. She wants to wear a tube top instead of a collar.



The Used Dog went to work and stayed in the office all day. He's ready to be an 'ologist now. He is working on his map reading and coffee drinking.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 29, 2010)

That's bad ass Patty. He'll be the envy of all his friends if he goes out and tells everyone he got cut in a knife fight over a b###h.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 30, 2010)

Or was "attacked" by a bear or mountain lion, and won... 

One of my buddies and I were deer hunting... and he shot a nice 3 point Blacktail (6 point for you guys that count weird). He was leaning over a stump when he shot and his rifle scope "bit" him on the forehead. Drew blood and everything. So the big story is he was attacked by a mointain lion and fought it off with his pocket knife... 

Good to see the Used Dog is BAU again Patty. 

Gary


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 30, 2010)

slowp said:


> He came home with horse sized antibiotic pills and rimadyl. I've never given him pills before. I'll start out with the cheese method and peanut butter method. I'm hoping he'll gulp them down in a feeding frenzy.
> 
> Peanut butter and rimadyll worked for my old dog.



hot dogs work but give a small piece with no pill first then try to excite the dog a little so gulps the second piece with the pill inside all else fails push it down throat.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

slowp said:


> He's fine this morning. He's out for his morning routine. I'll do the pill chucking pretty soon. He even left the bandage on his leg, where they had an IV stuck in.



Good to hear your pal is ok BTW gypsy thinks the used dog is a stud


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 30, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> hot dogs work but give a small piece with no pill first then try to excite the dog a little so gulps the second piece with the pill inside all else fails push it down throat.


LOL, I called that technique Rapid Fire. The secret was, give them a treat they like, but give it as fast as they can swallow and open their mouth again. If you give them time to think about it, they'll spit it out every time. 

Most dogs will swallow anything in order to not miss the next treat coming at them. I'd just wrap the pill up in some bread, but in my dog's case, I could have used cat poop. He'd eat anything. Yech! Wasn't hard to tell when he'd been into the 'kitty candy'.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 30, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> LOL, I called that technique Rapid Fire. The secret was, give them a treat they like, but give it as fast as they can swallow and open their mouth again. If you give them time to think about it, they'll spit it out every time.
> 
> Most dogs will swallow anything in order to not miss the next treat coming at them. I'd just wrap the pill up in some bread, but in my dog's case, I could have used cat poop. He'd eat anything. Yech! Wasn't hard to tell when he'd been into the 'kitty candy'.


now you understand dogs.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 30, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> now you understand dogs.


I dunno, I don't think I'll ever understand Groundie.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 30, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> LOL, I called that technique Rapid Fire. The secret was, give them a treat they like, but give it as fast as they can swallow and open their mouth again. If you give them time to think about it, they'll spit it out every time.
> 
> Most dogs will swallow anything in order to not miss the next treat coming at them. I'd just wrap the pill up in some bread, but in my dog's case, I could have used cat poop. He'd eat anything. Yech! Wasn't hard to tell when he'd been into the 'kitty candy'.



HAHAHA, my Mom has a yellow lab that loves to indulge in the poo poo platter. She can be seen "grazing" inthe back yard quite often. When ever i catch her at it i go and tell her she is nasty. She does it any way. . . .


----------



## slowp (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, the Used Dog was begging me to throw the ball. I didn't. He is in good shape. The "Boys" were at each other a little bit. I had both doors to the shop open so the Grapple Cat came out for a walk about. He was rubbing on my legs and then hissing and lunging at the Used Dog to keep him away. The Grapple Cat also chased the Used Dog away from the cat food. I definitely got a cat with attitude. I had to keep thing calm as I didn't want a claw to open up the stitching job. Bad Kitty! Now if he'll do the same to mice.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 2, 2010)

*No rimadyl, no rimadyl,no rimadyl,caution*



056 kid said:


> Glad he is on the rebound. My dog just had her rear leg operated on a few days ago. those bullys have so much muscle and often not enough bone & tendon so they end up trashing their hind ends. so 4400 bucks later, she has bionic rear legs like the now old lab chow mix that we have. Give the used dog some rimadyl, it should ease his pain.



Give the dog a pain reliever anyhing, not Tylenol. PLEASE DO NOT USE RIMADYL UNLESS DIRECTED TO DO SO BY YOUR VET AND THEN AT LOWEST DOSE POSSIBLE. Have blood work done prior to giving Rimdyl, so when the dogs may have bad reaction to the medic. The vet has something to go by for treatments with pre testing. Our 10 yr old Golden was on Rimadyl for 50 doses when she had a routine blood test done required by OUR vet for any of his patients on the stuff before any refills. Her platelets had dropped down to 35,000 from a norm of 170,000-400,000. Her next test went down to 16,000 and Red blood cell count was decreasing,anemic, Liver enlarged. WBC count down, kidneys enlarged. The vet said she had a few weeks. WE took her to property where she ate a bunch of mushrooms which she never did before.
The next Dr visit her levels were better but she was still anemic and liver was decreasing in size. Off to the property again for more magic mushrooms.

At this time and $1500 later she still need monthly tests as her levels fluctuate and she is on constant vitamins and prednisone. Her levels for platelets for clotting are floating near 60,000, they should be minimum 170,000 and she tends to be anemic so we have to check her gums all the time.

Here are some websites if you do not believe me:
http://www.vetinfo.com/deffect.html

http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadyl.html

[URL="http://www.arthritis-cats-dogs.com/article-detail.php?ID=131[/URL]


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad your dog is getting better and sorry for ranting about Rimadyl but I felt it necesary to voice the dangers of the drug. Especially since our current Golden reacted very bad and almost died. We had no idea of the consequnces some dogs had with this drug since our previous Golden Retriever was on the stuff for years and no problems, he was also numerous epileptic meds. We are all very attached to our dogs and cats and will do anything to keep them healthy.


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2010)

Rimadyll varies from dog to dog. My Golden, now deceased, took it for her last few years, no problem. 

My current boy only has to take it while healing up. Which he thinks he is now and it has become very hard to get pills in him. Being a peaceful resistance dog, he simply will not open his mouth now. I'm going to try the rapid fire method this morning. Giving him good treats, one after the other then sticking a pill in.

I thought about taking him to work with me yesterday, but didn't because I feared he'd rip it open again. He's healing, there's no seepage, I think the vet sewed him up really well.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 2, 2010)

We used to have to hide the pills in cheese to get the dogs to take them. A couple of them got wise to that and you had to force their mouth open and use a cattle pill popper. They don't seem to understand that it is for their own good. lol




Mr. HE


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 2, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> We used to have to hide the pills in cheese to get the dogs to take them. A couple of them got wise to that and you had to force their mouth open and use a cattle pill popper. They don't seem to understand that it is for their own good. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the purpose of the rapid fire method. Train them to get excited about treats and to catch them when you throw them. Throw a treat, let them enjoy the taste for a sec, then throw another, then another right away. You'll see the dog will swallow instantly in order to make room for the next one. They need that mouth to catch the treat, but they won't let the last one get away.

What was actually hilarious was the time I was doing rapid fire and decided just to toss the raw pill. It was out and on the ground in the blink of an eye. It's tough when you have a dog that's smarter than you are.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 3, 2010)

Most dogs are smarter than most people I've met and I get along with them better too. lol







Mr. HE


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> the used dog went to work and stayed in the office all day. He's ready to be an 'ologist now. He is working on his map reading and coffee drinking.:greenchainsaw:



hey


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2010)

madhatte said:


> hey



Yadder Hey.


----------

